# Hunting Preparation Workouts



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

For the elk hunt each year, I get in shape by running and/or going up and down the stairs with a 20-30 lb. backpack. I generally run around 3 miles, 4 times per week.

But this is getting boring.

I live in West Jordan and would like to change it up a bit. I was thinking about heading to the high school football field to hike up and down the stairs with the backpack, but with school in session now, it's not really an option.

What say ye? What are your routines and hangouts for a good pre-season workout?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I go up and down the mountains as often as I can and I've kinda been whipped into shape again by working at Home Depot and throwing concrete and lumber all day. Its basically getting paid to work out. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

just eat right and play softball and try to do as much scouting as i can and hike around the mountions and walk at night with teh wife and the dogs. it been doing me pretty good so farr.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

60 lbs in an old pack on the eliptical for 30 mins a day starting 1 month prior to the hunt. I watch the outdoor channel to pass the time.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I hike to the store and load up the cart with 12 packs of beer. Then hike back home and practice loading and unloading the truck. Climbing in and out of the truck bed really tones up the upper legs, while lifting those 12ers makes the biceps really perk up. :wink: 

I don't usually elk hunt so this workout is plenty for deer. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> I hike to the store and load up the cart with 12 packs of beer. Then hike back home and practice loading and unloading the truck. Climbing in and out of the truck bed really tones up the upper legs, while lifting those 12ers makes the biceps really perk up. :wink:
> 
> I don't usually elk hunt so this workout is plenty for deer. :lol:


Hilarious man... thats awesome!!! :lol:


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

between posting on this forum all day and working the t.v remote i am set.

i have been involved in coaching my sons baseball team which is a real workout in itselfs 4 times a week since february.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Well I work 4 days a week and have 3 days off. During my days off I stay in very good shape doing my wifes must do list before I go back to work which includes, chasing the 3 rugrats around while the wife goes shopping and plays with her sister for hours on end, keeping the yard looking good, and dreaming about the hunts coming up when I will be far far away from it all. *()* *()* *()* *()*


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> I hike to the store and load up the cart with 12 packs of beer. Then hike back home and practice loading and unloading the truck. Climbing in and out of the truck bed really tones up the upper legs, while lifting those 12ers makes the biceps really perk up. :wink:
> 
> I don't usually elk hunt so this workout is plenty for deer. :lol:


That is similar to my workout, however I use 12 packs of Diet Coke. And I hike to my car and drive to the store.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Diet Coke??? Ugh !!!!

My workout is kind of like Bears Butt.....

Lift slowly, tip slowly...then tip very quickly !!!! Repeat 12 times in the morning, noon and night...switch hands if necessary only if you can run the remote with both hands....

This is also good workout for trigger control, wrist control while casting a fly rod and perfect for flipping house fly's..... 8)


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

I started running 4 miles about 4 times per week in July in preparation for my moose hunt. I thought that would be plenty and felt like I was in great shape...but the second I put on a 30 lb pack and started toting my gun at 8000 ft or higher, I was feeling the burn. Maybe I should start working out with weight on my back like some of you guys did. maybe more to build up my legs instead of just cardio?


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Because of that reason, I'm actually going to alter my workouts to this: Up and down stairs for 30-45 minutes every day with a 40-pound pack. I may cease the running altogether.

Got my new 'Herd Bull' pack from White Buffalo that is itching for a workout!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

To stay in shape:
Much of the summer I pick up trash in the North Slope of the Wasatch National Forest, Evanston District. I also have 25 miles of Utah Adopt-a-Highway on the Mirror Lake Highway including Bald Mountain Pass.


No gym, no fee, best scenery in these parts. If I get tired of the litter I go fishing, or bird hunting or mushroom hunting. Blah, blah, blah


----------

